# Decoy Bag Giveaway



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We have a great new sponsor from my home state of North Dakota - Bag 'em Outdoors.

http://bagemoutdoors.com

They make a variety of products and some sweet decoy bags. And they're going to give away your choice of a Full Body or Windsock Decoy Bag.

TO GET ENTERED - PLEASE LIKE THEIR PAGE ON FACEBOOK.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bagem-Out ... 5573818617

They will give away the bag in the upcoming weeks.

Good luck everyone!


----------

